# Code beim Beenden eines Applets ausführen?



## Randy (1. Dez 2003)

Hi,

weiss jemand von euch, wie ich erreichen kann, dass ein paar Programmzeilen
ausgeführt werden, wenn der User den Browser mit dem Applet schliesst, bzw auf eine andere URL navigiert?


Vielen Dank!

Randy


----------



## Stefan1200 (2. Dez 2003)

Dafür gibt es die Methoden stop() und destroy(), siehe hier:
http://www.rz.fhtw-berlin.de/hjp3/k100246.html#sectlevel4id039001003003


----------

